# Buon Vino Auto Bottle Filler



## winemaker_3352 (Dec 28, 2010)

Just got a Buon Vino Auto Bottle Filler - does anybody know how to hook that up to a vacuum pump instead of allowing gravity to control the flow?


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Jon, I believe you hook your Vac Pmp to the overflow tube.


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 28, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Just got a Buon Vino Auto Bottle Filler - does anybody know how to hook that up to a vacuum pump instead of allowing gravity to control the flow?



Based on the pics I saw, I think that would be how it would work. Maybe put an interim container between the overflow tube and your actual vacuum container. Similar to racking but with the auto filler between the receiving (overflow) and the giving vessels (full carboy).


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Dec 28, 2010)

I tried that - all i got was a suction on the bottle filler end.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Dec 28, 2010)

See this thread. I don't know how to insert a direct link

Bottling with a vacuum pump


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 28, 2010)

mxsteve625 said:


> See this thread. I don't know how to insert a direct link
> 
> Bottling with a vacuum pump



Is this the one you wanted?


http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8862&highlight=Bottling+vacuum+pump


----------



## mxsteve625 (Dec 28, 2010)

Thats it. I need to learn how to do the thread link!!!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 28, 2010)

Find the page you want and copy everything in the whole web page address bar at the top of your browser, then paste it in your post.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Dec 29, 2010)

Makes sense. Thanks


----------

